# Show Off Your Babies!



## ptr (Sep 23, 2011)

How many adults do you have, and in what size tank ?


----------



## fairgate (Apr 7, 2012)

ptr said:


> How many adults do you have, and in what size tank ?


Just the two adults, in my 7g.


----------



## ptr (Sep 23, 2011)

Then this is quite amazing, because I thought they would never breed until there was a larger school of them.


----------



## fairgate (Apr 7, 2012)

Maybe not so lame after all then :icon_smil

Any other fry pics out there?


----------



## ptr (Sep 23, 2011)

These are my baby kribs...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQl2fvkpyms


----------

